# Charter Arms Undercover Southpaw



## urbaneruralite (Dec 2, 2007)

If'n' you never heard of a LH revolver, well now you have. Charter Arms makes for us a double-action +P rated .38 on a lightweight aluminum frame. While single action revolvers have always been left-handed (Samuel Colt was a Southpaw), the DA guns have almost always been for righties. The only commonly available example in the US that I know of is the Forehand & Wadsworth, but its not been produced for quite some time. (Colt produced a couple as well, but I've seen those less than even the F&Hs.) 







Charter 2000 revolvers are fairly inexpensive for what you get, but I'd say you get what you pay for. Its a little rough, but its good enough for its intended purpose. Recoil isn't bad at all, even with the light weight frame. I tried a five shot group offhand at thirty yards. I think the group was about eight inches. I had no problem making center of mass hits at normal self defense distances, though my finger got tired and I pulled a few to the edge toward the end of the fifty rounds.

After owning the revolver for a while, I found that it seized up due to a broken hammer block. So I sent it off for repair with a note asking to have the action smoothed up and a double-action only hammer installed. I had to pay for the hammer, but everything else was covered by the lifetime warranty. I'm glad the block broke, because now the trigger is on par with the top tier factory revolvers I've used. They even took the time to shim the crane to improve accuracy.






I added a pair of the factory compact grips. These are unfortunately right-handed. Its not noticeable unless you're picky. They work fine.






I'd buy this again. 

BTW, I read that they have  pink version for the ladies in the works. I'm hoping a target version of their .22 Pathfinder will appear with the cylinder release on the proper side soon. I know I'll buy one.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

A .22 would be nice.


----------



## Hawghead (Dec 5, 2007)

They have a new one coming out with pink grips called the pink lady.


----------

